

Stop with "contamination" about GPL. It's just "hereditary" - hugoroy
http://tieguy.org/blog/2012/02/02/the-license-term-smorgasbord-copyleft-share-alike-reciprocal-viral-or-hereditary/

======
hugoroy
Reading the comments about Apple's move to reject the GPLv3, describing the
GPL (v2, v3) as 'viral' or 'contaminating' non-GPL code, or being a 'trap', is
the reason why I posted this link.

People who say the GPL is viral have either no idea what they're talking about
(i.e. they haven't read the license or they don't understand it: it's a legal
document, it's not easy) or they're just against free software (open source)
in general.

For information, the term "viral" was coined around 1999 (earlier?) by
Microsoft (which itself has now contributed to the Linux Kernel, under.... the
GPL!)

